# Worms? Parasites?



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

I was spraying my Viv and found these guys in the water?!! Can somebody please i.d em ? Are they bad?!! Should I worry??


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Do a search on here for nematodes, if that's what they are it's fine - some frogs will eat them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like harmless Nematodes to me.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh good!! Are these harmful at all? Will they turn into sum type of bug?


----------

